# Problems with my wireless card.



## SMGOwnage (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello, my wireless card, which is a TP-LINK WN350GB, which runs on a PCI lane, Has some problems starting up.

I had this in my old system which I recently upgraded from and it was working fine. When I turn on my system (BTW I'm running Windows 7 64 bit) windows loads up but the wireless bar in the taskbar has a monitor with a red "x" over it saying "No network connections avaliable" but once I restart the computer it comes up fine and works.

Anyone know the fix?

My specs are in my siggy.

Thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 4, 2012)

Check the event viewer for any delays in loading the driver or service for it.  I remember a couple years ago HP printer software hindered loading up the network connection icon.  This may be similar.


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 5, 2012)

I dont have any HP software installed and this is a fresh install of Windows 7 64 bit.

This is also a brand new motherboard since I built my new computer last week so would you reccomend a BIOS update?


And I also checked the Administrive events in event viewer in windows and it does say something about WLAN, saying "WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped."

And the Event ID is 4001, just in case you needed to know.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, what I would do is uninstall the software then reboot the pc and then  reinstall it.  Usually that fixes it.

Make sure you have the latest driver for you OS.


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok sure I will give that a shot thanks and I will report back here the results.

And the drivers I got were of the CD that came with it, should I go online and find a newer version?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, you should.  Also, I tried finding the model number you listed and only came up with the following.

TL-WN350GD 
TL-WN350G 


Are you sure thats the correct model number?


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry for the typo it is the 350GD and I am currently on a different computer so I will check in the morning.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is a link to the driver, it's the latest that tplink has on their site. 

http://www.tplink.com/resources/software/tl-wn350g_wn350gd.rar

You'll need a program that will work with rar files like winrar to extract the files. 

If this don't work, you may need to get a different adapter that has better windows 7 support.


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link, my internet got slowed down so the download may take some time.

I just dont know why its doing this thing where on my old computer where this was installed on it would work all the time.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 6, 2012)

Were you running a different Operating System on it?


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 6, 2012)

No I wasn't I was running Win 7 only diffrence it was 32 bit but when I put the HDD in my new computer, after I configured it to run on the new Motherboard I still got the same error but after the restart it was all fixed.

Could this be a mobo problem? It worked on my earlier system and that mobo was and ECS Branded LGA 775.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 6, 2012)

Then maybe its a 64bit issue, not sure.  You also may want to try windows update to see if there is an updated driver available.


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah well I still gotta install the SP1 Windows update, that could have something to do with it.

And I also installed latest drivers, after the restart wireless was working, but it usually doesn't work overnight while im asleep.

I will have a full test tomorrow after I wake up, if it works then problem solved!

If not, grrrr, we'll figure out something.


----------



## TekMaster (Jan 6, 2012)

for some reason I'm also getting a 64-bit "red-flag" here. Is your driver 64-bit win-7 compatible?


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 6, 2012)

It has 64 bit drivers on the CD and the link john gave me so I am assuming it has.


----------



## TekMaster (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you gone back to the very beginning and made sure your card has a good connection? contacts clean? From bare base, the problem does not look to be H61 northbridge related, continue from there and make your way up


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok I'll give that a check, Probably later tonight


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok I opened up my computer and reseated the wireless card, wiped the gold contacts but still didn't load up wireless until I restarted my computer.

Could there be a BIOS setting that could be contributing to this problem?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok now something VERY strange is happening with this issue.

The wireless problem come up again when I started up my PC this afternoon, but instead of restarting my computer I decided to shut it down and turn it back on from the power.

When I did that now the wireless isn't showing up then I tried restarting my computer and wireless was working again.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Your motherboard might have PCI controller problem in BIOS.  You should update BIOS or reflash BIOS.  

*WARNING*  Update or reflash BIOS is at your own risk, I can't promise that it is safe for you to installing BIOS.


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 8, 2012)

I have always been a bit sketchy about updating my BIOS, Gigabyte have a BIOS updating program through windows and through the BIOS, a feature called Q-Flash.

What would be more safer/reliable and which is simpler?


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Jan 8, 2012)

SMGOwnage said:


> I have always been a bit sketchy about updating my BIOS, Gigabyte have a BIOS updating program through windows and through the BIOS, a feature called Q-Flash.
> 
> What would be more safer/reliable and which is simpler?



I also have Gigabyte motherboard.  It is more safer and reliable is update BIOS via Q-Flash from USB flash drive.


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 9, 2012)

Could you prehaps give me a quick tutorial or link me to one, I've seen the one stickied on CF but is there a diffrent one or is that it?


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Jan 9, 2012)

SMGOwnage said:


> Could you prehaps give me a quick tutorial or link me to one, I've seen the one stickied on CF but is there a diffrent one or is that it?



It is not much but i will give you tutorial by me.  

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-h61m-d2(s2v)-b3_e.pdf

download BIOS F8 version, don't download F9A, http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3773#bios

Once downloading is done, you will notice that it is self-extracting archive. Extracting it to your USB flash drive (any letter of drive):/

Keep your USB flash drive connection, restart your computer.  If you see POST then press Delete.  You should be able to see Q-Flash on setting BIOS, press F8. Then search it on your USB flash for BIOS file.  Once started update BIOS, don't touch it!  If update BIOS is done, you can restarting your computer for safe. 

In case if you're confess here is youtube video that might help you understand.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDMiaQVdFj8

If you have any question please ask me.


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the guide, just 1 problem, the motherboard you listed isnt the one I got, but I have grapsed what you mean, and I will do some further reading up and will eventually upgrade my BIOS, sometime next week.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Jan 9, 2012)

SMGOwnage said:


> Thanks for the guide, just 1 problem, the motherboard you listed isnt the one I got, but I have grapsed what you mean, and I will do some further reading up and will eventually upgrade my BIOS, sometime next week.



well... The model number you given isn't right.  so i take my guess.  Check the model number again.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 9, 2012)

There is nothing listed in the bios updates that refer to the problem your having. Doubt that will fix it. But if you want to anyway. On a Gigabyte the @bios windows program works really well, used it many/many/many times with never a problem. Dont use the online update. Download and save the update, when you run the program pick update from file.

Bios update
http://ee.gigabyte.com/products/page/mb/ga-h61m-s2p-b3rev_10/download/bios
Rev 1.1
http://ee.gigabyte.com/products/page/mb/ga-h61m-s2p-b3rev_11/download/bios
@bios
http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/121/tech_a_bios.htm


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Jan 9, 2012)

I get it.  You miss "M"  It should be GA-H61M-S2P-B3, not GA-H61-S2P-B3.

Download F4 version.  Don't download F5A, that is beta and it might not be stable.

Some people i know, have buggy BIOS.  Blue screen issued due to data feedback between hard drive and motheboard, PCI card sometime don't work right way, and USB issued.  That is why i recommended OP to updating the BIOS.   

For EX:  Who is the boss for all part on motherboard?  BIOS.  BIOS control chipset, chipset control PCI, PCI Express X1, USB, SATA, and etc.  We can't overclock, transfer data, connection internet and play video game without have BIOS control the chipset.


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I updated my BIOS with success but problem still is there. I think that the problem is that I dont think there is enough time for the PCI to power the device which doesn't let the BIOS recognize it in time.

Anyway to delay BIOS or put more power into it faster, or is it just time for a new wireless card?

Or can I RMA the board, could it possibly be faulty?


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Jan 13, 2012)

SMGOwnage said:


> Well I updated my BIOS with success but problem still is there. I think that the problem is that I dont think there is enough time for the PCI to power the device which doesn't let the BIOS recognize it in time.
> 
> Anyway to delay BIOS or put more power into it faster, or is it just time for a new wireless card?
> 
> Or can I RMA the board, could it possibly be faulty?



It can be bad wireless card problem most likely.  I have D-Link PCI express which is work great.  It cost 45 dollar for good wireless card.


----------

